# Conventional ways of consuming Mescaline powder



## Coughing Prophet (Oct 11, 2009)

So I got about 50 grams of Mescaline powder for psychedelic Saturday, and mixed it with orange juice. It tasted like Odwalla Super Food until after a while of drinking it. Needless to say, was pretty hard to keep down, though proudly succeeded.

What I want to know, is some other ways beside the easy capsules you have come up with.


----------



## mkirby (Oct 11, 2009)

Sprinkle the powder over some weed and smoke it.


----------



## Coughing Prophet (Oct 11, 2009)

That would be so nice, but heat levels that high break molecules down into garbage =(


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 11, 2009)

I just really really wanna try it


----------



## mkirby (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe it wouldn't work with powdered mescaline, but I've smoked mushrooms and tripped balls. Maybe raw peyote? The pot would help with the nausea you sometimes get, too.


----------



## Smallredbox (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh not fair.  ( I'd love some of that stuff )

You could try mixing it with something with a stronger flavor than orange juice?

For example, you could try adding tang powder/koolaid mix

It might help


----------

